

Show HN: SxSW Panelists by Company & Title - zachster
http://ubuntu.axlotl.com/sxsw/

======
zachster
While it doesn't seem like this has captured the zeitgeist, I have made a
subtle improvement.

I updated it to list speakers' panels directly underneath their company. This
eliminates a lot of clicking back and forth and makes the thing less annoying.

